# It Should be illegal for women to wear clothes.



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm just saying. It's unconstitutional to have a busty chest and a nice round butt, but have the right to hide it? Oh no, this isn't cool. And women make it worse by wearing these skimpy outfits in public like that **** is alright. They might as well be naked right? Who's with me?!! 

Just think about it, the world would be such a better place. World hunger would be solved, ground-breaking inventions would be made everyday because scientist would have motivation, diseases such as cancer and aids would be cured, and you won't even have to teach your children about the birds and the bees!

That's why I am making this official petition from this site to congress for there to be a law in which women are not allowed to wear clothing in public. Penalty towards offenders will be one day in jail, in which they can also not wear clothing, with no bail. Can i get some signees? :|


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes cuz bad weather and cold climate wont affect the female human body and how would world hunger be cured
i hope this is just a troll thread


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

No thanks. For every person with a decent body, there are probably twenty that I would rather have them keep their clothes on.

You should join a nudist colony.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Dude just watch porn or something if you're that horny.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Then men shouldn't either, why should women be deprived of ripped toned muscles and big ol penises?!?!? Trollin trollin trollin, WHAT? Keep trollin trollin trollin, CMON! Now I know that you notice this **** right here, S-A-S Support is right here...sorry, feelin Limp Bizkitty atm.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Sanctus said:


> Yes cuz bad weather and cold climate wont affect the female human body and how would world hunger be cured
> i hope this is just a troll thread


This is as serious as pineapples. You forget women have long hair to protect them from rain and cold.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Dude just watch porn or something if you're that horny.


That's the thing! Imagine if women were naked in public.....you could watch porn everywhere you go!!! And if you are good at it, masterbate everywhere you go!!!!

Isn't that a world you would want to live in?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Then men shouldn't either, why should women be deprived of ripped toned muscles and big ol penises?!?!? Trollin trollin trollin, WHAT? Keep trollin trollin trollin, CMON! Now I know that you notice this **** right here, S-A-S Support is right here...sorry, feelin Limp Bizkitty atm.


lmfao


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good old Boredom and his silly trollin' ways.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Good old Boredom and his silly trollin' ways.


Hey man, this one is serious.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I like women as much as the next guy but....no. This idea is so full of fail.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> I like women as much as the next guy but....no. This idea is so full of fail.


If you truly loved women, you would do this for them. Come on bro........sign.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

is this a joke?


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

akeanureevess said:


> is this a joke?


No. Far from it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't wanna see naked women every where even if they are hot.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah......no. It does get cold sometimes and I don't want to see everyone naked hahaha.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Yeah......no. It does get cold sometimes and I don't want to see everyone naked hahaha.


Hair is strong, cold is weak.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Umm cold wind and temperatures c,mon.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope, no one would want to see me naked anyway


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think sitting in a chair would be sanitary.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't think sitting in a chair would be sanitary.


Haha, yea. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd rather not see people with 500 pounds of fat walking around naked.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> ...a law in which women are not allowed to wear clothing in public.


Puke! I guess you forgot to consider the obesity rate in 'merica!


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

In before /femlock


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Just think about it, the world would be such a better place. World hunger would be solved, ground-breaking inventions would be made everyday because scientist would have motivation, diseases such as cancer and aids would be cured, and you won't even have to teach your children about the birds and the bees!


I'd rather everyone die and go hungry.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

As much as I would love this idea...no, man. Just...no.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish it was socially acceptable to just go out into public naked. Cause i really hate clothes and wish i didn't have to wear them, and i really wouldn't mind seeing others naked even if they are unattractive.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Remember that would mean ALL women would not wear clothing. 

ALL man.. ALL!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

weird woman said:


> I wish it was socially acceptable to just go out into public naked. Cause i really hate clothes and wish i didn't have to wear them, and i really wouldn't mind seeing others naked even if they are unattractive.


Really? Do you know how cold it'll be without clothes? 60 degrees will feel like 40.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Really? Do you know how cold it'll be without clothes? 60 degrees will feel like 40.


Hmm yeah women would have to find another way to stay warm without the use of clothes.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

weird woman said:


> Hmm yeah women would have to find another way to stay warm without the use of clothes.


They should have enough heat coming off of the stove shouldn't they?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Emanresu said:


> They should have enough heat coming off of the stove shouldn't they?


:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you ever flipped through an issue of National Geographic and come across the pictures of the tribes who are totally naked? I've never once saw that and went "oh yeah, that's pretty _niiiice_".

They are the grossest pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

weird woman said:


> I wish it was socially acceptable to just go out into public naked. Cause i really hate clothes and wish i didn't have to wear them, and i really wouldn't mind seeing others naked even if they are unattractive.


i love you?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Monroee said:


> Have you ever flipped through an issue of National Geographic and come across the pictures of the tribes who are totally naked?


Thank goodness for bras. I think that is something the OP didn't know about.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

And the men keep their clothes on? Bull****. If the women are naked, so are the dudes. Let's play fair here.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd rather just have naked dudes. :stu


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Are there ANY men in the world that want to satisfy the female gaze? Or do we have to stick with the fictional Magic Mike?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

lyric said:


> Are there ANY men in the world that want to satisfy the female gaze? Or do we have to stick with the fictional Magic Mike?


Ah but if it's cold, things shrink and guys don't want chicks to think that it's normally like that.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ah but if it's cold, things shrink and guys don't want chicks to think that it's normally like that.


Oh who gives a ****? Our tits sag, we have stretch marks, etc. I mean, not me personally, but you know.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I think it's unfair that men get to go topless and women don't.....


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Scorpion said:


> Only if its legal for me to stab every guy i see.


+1

I like the way you think.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Scorpion said:


> Only if its legal for me to stab every guy i see.


I now also disapprove of this Idea not only because I don't want to see naked fat people every where but I also would rather not have people trying to stab me.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

A for effort..... but no. lol


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

lyric said:


> And the men keep their clothes on? Bull****. If the women are naked, so are the dudes. Let's play fair here.


Until mens' nudity can do all the things I listed then no. Womens' nudity benefit this world much more.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

lyric said:


> Are there ANY men in the world that want to satisfy the female gaze? Or do we have to stick with the fictional Magic Mike?


Of course we do. But most of us can't.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> A for effort..... but no. lol


. So you would rather keep your clothes on than save the world from hunger and stop diseases?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Go to Ferenginar


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Until mens' nudity can do all the things I listed then no. Womens' nudity benefit this world much more.


Yes, because it only matters what men have to look at. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> I'm just saying. It's unconstitutional to have a busty chest and a nice round butt, but have the right to hide it? Oh no, this isn't cool. And women make it worse by wearing these skimpy outfits in public like that **** is alright. They might as well be naked right? Who's with me?!!
> 
> Just think about it, the world would be such a better place. World hunger would be solved, ground-breaking inventions would be made everyday because scientist would have motivation, diseases such as cancer and aids would be cured, and you won't even have to teach your children about the birds and the bees!
> 
> That's why I am making this official petition from this site to congress for there to be a law in which women are not allowed to wear clothing in public. Penalty towards offenders will be one day in jail, in which they can also not wear clothing, with no bail. Can i get some signees? :|


This sounds like a bad skin flick I heard on TV.

"Bra Bra Black Sheep" - the town that bra forgot. Going with a bra meant punishment to the fullest extent of the law.

Well, to be honest, this is a very sexist thing to say. What would it be like if the tables were turned and it was men? It would not cure cancer.....it could CAUSE blindness, but not cause or cure cancer.

I would play Magic Mike for my future wife :wink :wink.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Are there ANY men in the world that want to satisfy the female gaze? Or do we have to stick with the fictional Magic Mike?


I would if I wasn't so damn shy.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe anybody is actually taking this thread seriously :teeth


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

targetbuddy said:


> I can't believe anybody is actually taking this thread seriously :teeth


This is serious business. I'm with the OP on this one. All women - get naked.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I would if I wasn't so damn shy.


I'd pay to see that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> I'd pay to see that.


How much? I could use some extra money.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> How much? I could use some extra money.


5 bucks. May the bidding commence.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

**Thread lock*

Gender war, list goes on. You have had your little fun.


----------

